
Show HN: PyLancing – newsletter with freelance leads for Python Devs - brbkrk
http://www.pylancing.email/
======
anon1094
Where are you getting these leads from? How do I know they're vetted? Who are
you?

~~~
brbkrk
Hi, thanks for the interest. I'm searching for the leads on my own all over
the web - except for platforms like Upwork. Then I double-check each lead to
be sure it's legit. I'm a Python developer from Berlin. Last but not least: If
you subscribe to the newsletter and the leads don't meet your standards, you
get your money back.

